# It's.... Turtle Time!



## Pamela

There's a 'Snake Pit' thread for snakeheads, a 'Flower Pot' thread for flowerhorns, a 'Wolves Den' for wolf fish, & various other species threads so I thought that it would be fun to start a thread where people can post their turtle photos.

This is my Razorback Musk Turtle (Sternotherus carinatus) named Suki. I won't be able to tell what sex she(?) is until she's bigger. I think that she is about 1 year old. She lives in a 40 gallon tank with 8 Platies, 12 Betta albimarginata, & 2 Betta simplex. She is a very outgoing turtle. She rushes to the glass to greet anybody who stops to look in her tank.



















This is my Reeves Turtle (Chinemys reevesii) that I got just over a week ago. His name is Ted. I'm not sure how old he is, but I'm guessing that he's at least 2 or 3 years+. I'm also unsure of how he lost his tail and it doesn't look like it's going to grow back. That's okay though ...I think that it gives him more character. Ted is very tame, he can be hand fed and he follows my hands around when they're in his tank doing maintenance.


----------



## ilam

Great turtles, always nice to see something other than sliders


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yes, now I'm thinking about turning Felicia's community tank into a Razorback Musk tank. I know if I did that with RES the fish would become food. How is the RMT with its fishy tankmates?


----------



## Pamela

Thanks ilam!

Anthony, I love my Razorback, I highly recommend them. There are 10 juvie Betta albimarginata's in the tank that would easily fit in Suki's mouth but she figured out that they are way faster than her so she doesn't even bother chasing them. Razorbacks are almost entirely aquatic so they're easy to keep with fish. I keep one piece of wood in the tank raised above the water so that Suki can come completely out of the water but I've never even seen her use it.


----------



## Rastapus

Those are great shots of a great looking turtle!


----------



## josephl

Pamela said:


> Thanks ilam!
> 
> Anthony, I love my Razorback, I highly recommend them. There are 10 juvie Betta albimarginata's in the tank that would easily fit in Suki's mouth but she figured out that they are way faster than her so she doesn't even bother chasing them. Razorbacks are almost entirely aquatic so they're easy to keep with fish. I keep one piece of wood in the tank raised above the water so that Suki can come completely out of the water but I've never even seen her use it.


I've had the same experience with Wendell, my razorback musk turtle. Fully aquatic and has given up chasing fish. I keep Wendall with my discus without problems

Great turtle pics, thanks for posting


----------



## macframalama

REALLY !!!!!
where can a guy get one of these i have been trying to get a fly river turtle forever but i cant spend that kind of $$$$$ if these are like that i want a few juvies for my 180, there awesome and i already have wood raised above the tank , so cool


----------



## effox

That is one sweet a** setup for a turtle! Well done, I bet he wouldn't have such a great climate in the wild, that's awesome!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Pamela

Rastapus said:


> Those are great shots of a great looking turtle!


Thanks Grant! If I turn the flash off on my iPhone & hold it pressed up against the glass it actually takes not bad aquarium photos.



josephl said:


> I've had the same experience with Wendell, my razorback musk turtle. Fully aquatic and has given up chasing fish. I keep Wendall with my discus without problems
> 
> Great turtle pics, thanks for posting


I've seen & admired your photos of Wendell before ...I think that it's awesome that you keep him with discus!



macframalama said:


> REALLY !!!!!
> where can a guy get one of these i have been trying to get a fly river turtle forever but i cant spend that kind of $$$$$ if these are like that i want a few juvies for my 180, there awesome and i already have wood raised above the tank , so cool


Unfortunately it can be kind of hard to find Razorbacks. I checked Craigslist & Kijiji and stalked various fish stores around town for about 5 months looking for mine. I paid $200 for Suki.



effox said:


> That is one sweet a** setup for a turtle! Well done, I bet he wouldn't have such a great climate in the wild, that's awesome!
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Thanks Chris! I'll try to get a full tank shot sometime.

C'mon you other turtle keepers, post some pics of your turtles


----------



## MELLO

That's really a cool lookin turtle!


----------



## FishFreaks

nice turtle....i just put my golden thread and cooter in my outside pond for the summer. ill try and get some pics up. i also have a chinese soft shell baby 2.5 inches!!! its my fav...


----------



## Pamela

FishFreaks said:


> nice turtle....i just put my golden thread and cooter in my outside pond for the summer. ill try and get some pics up. i also have a chinese soft shell baby 2.5 inches!!! its my fav...


Thanks! Yes please post some pics of your turtles Did you buy your soft shell turtle from King Ed's? They had an adorable little one there that I thought about buying but it was already sold when I went back.


----------



## charles

I will get some newer photo for my kids' Fly river turtle. It is getting pretty good in size.


----------



## macframalama

charles can you get super small fly river turtles??


charles said:


> I will get some newer photo for my kids' Fly river turtle. It is getting pretty good in size.


----------



## charles

nope. sorry.


----------



## neven

love the turtles! unfortunately it got my wife asking why we don't get a turtle...


----------



## monkE

great looking turtles! and awesome idea for a thread, can`t wait to see more pics from everyone elses turtles!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Now I sooooo want a Razorback. 

I have always wanted a Tortoise, but a Razorback in a community tank would suit me & Felicia just fine.:bigsmile:

So if anybody hears of one for sale, especially a little one, then please let me know. Felicia always makes me stop to check out the baby turtles at King Ed's.

Anthony


----------



## FishFreaks

yup from softy from king eds, my bro has gotten 3 from them dif kind each time. this last is by far the best. nice bright green with light green spots and pink belly on underside il try and get some pics up this week


----------



## macframalama

Well if you find one especially a small one please let me know because I want one now lol, with the knowledge now that they are mostly aquatic makes me want one even more

and since i cant find a cheap fly river turtle this is a reasonable substitute



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Now I sooooo want a Razorback.
> 
> I have always wanted a Tortoise, but a Razorback in a community tank would suit me & Felicia just fine.:bigsmile:
> 
> So if anybody hears of one for sale, especially a little one, then please let me know. Felicia always makes me stop to check out the baby turtles at King Ed's.
> 
> Anthony


----------



## djamm

Great looking Turtle...

I really like to see these turtles in the hobby as they stay a lot smaller than a lot of the other turtles. No need for a 200Gallon tank. And they are not illegal to import like the FRT's and are similar in aquatic nature.

Thanks for sharing the great photos...


----------



## Pamela

djamm said:


> Great looking Turtle...
> 
> I really like to see these turtles in the hobby as they stay a lot smaller than a lot of the other turtles. No need for a 200Gallon tank. And they are not illegal to import like the FRT's and are similar in aquatic nature.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the great photos...


There are actually many types of turtles that stay a more manageable size, but sadly they are incredibly hard to find in Canada. There's an online store called The Turtle Source that has an amazing selection of turtles. Of course we can't get them shipped here though.


----------



## ndnhuy

Hi guys, 
I have one turtle as same type as Suki, which i bought $250 before. Now, i am going to rent another room and i do not have enough space to keep him. So, i want to sell him to a good guy with price $200.

This is my turtle


----------



## architeuthis

djamm said:


> I really like to see these turtles in the hobby as they stay a lot smaller than a lot of the other turtles. No need for a 200Gallon tank. And they are not illegal to import like the FRT's and are similar in aquatic nature.


With the new regulations brought in a couple of years ago all turtles are illegal to import into BC.


----------



## architeuthis

My male Red Bellied sideneck.







Northern diamondback terrapin.







Female False Map turtle.







Radar my no eyed Red eared slider.


----------



## Pamela

Very nice turtles Architeuthis!
Is the Red Bellied Sideneck's scientific name Emydura subglobosa?
Was Radar born with no eyes or was she a rescue or something?


----------



## architeuthis

Yes the sidenecks are E. subs.
Radar was born without eyes.
I found her in a shipment of turtles that came into a fish store I used to work in.


----------



## ndnhuy

ndnhuy said:


> Hi guys,
> I have one turtle as same type as Suki, which i bought $250 before. Now, i am going to rent another room and i do not have enough space to keep him. So, i want to sell him to a good guy with price $200.
> 
> This is my turtle


Special discount for the turtle hobby, i sell this turtle for 150 in 2 weeks.


----------



## AWW

this isnt a for sale thread, If your selling something you should probably post an add in the classifieds. 

Nice turts eveyone!


----------



## charles

my kids' pet fly river turtle... It is about 6-7".


----------



## Pamela

Beautiful photos Charles!


----------



## Pamela

Here's a couple photos that I took last week of Ted (my Reeves Turtle). He's hard to photograph because whenever I get close to him he won't stop begging for food by splashing around frantically! My kids think that his eyes look like the batman symbol


----------



## Fish rookie

Beautiful tank and beautiful turtles. 
Do you need to change their water very often? I have heard that turtles have a high bioload but your tank water looks crystal clear.


----------



## Pamela

Fish rookie said:


> Beautiful tank and beautiful turtles.
> Do you need to change their water very often? I have heard that turtles have a high bioload but your tank water looks crystal clear.


Thank you! Ted the Reeves turtle is in a 110 gallon tank with about 20 small fish (platies & barbs) that has an fX5 Filter on it and I do a 50-60% water change at least once a week. My Razorback Musk turtle Suki is in a 40 gallon tank (the one you saw in my living room) with 10 fish and java ferns & anubias. That tank only has a smaller internal filter (Fluval U2) so it needs more frequent water changes, 50% every 3 or 4 days. I'm going to be switching to a Rena xp3 Filter on that tank when I have some time over the holidays.


----------

